# Masked police kill a 75 year old grandmother's dog right in front of her !



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 24, 2013)

It seems like we hear more and more about police officers shooting and killing people's beloved pets. 
Sometimes, these dogs do try to attack, or at least threaten, the law enforcement officers, but other times, the dogs are just there, being dogs, and not doing anything wrong, and they are killed anyway.
This one seems particularly uncalled for ! 


When masked men broke into a 75 year old woman's house, they pushed her to the floor, and told her not to get up. She tried to tell them, she could barely walk, and had suffered two strokes, and had her knee replaced, so there was no need for the masked men to hold her down. 
They then proceeded to shoot her dog, leaving him to die a tortured death, as he ran through the house bleeding and crying from the shotgun wounds in his body.
The horror-struck grandmother was then dragged out and placed in a police car. Only then did she even realize that the men in masks were actually police officers ! 


Left sitting in the police car, in the heat of summer, her beloved dog slowly dying in the house, she waited while the police then searched her house.
You ask as I did.....WHY, WHY ?


Apparently her grandson had 2 pot plants growing in the back yard.


Read the whole article and see the bloody trail left by the dying dog...


http://www.fourwinds10.net/siterun_data/government/law_enforcement_and_police/news.php?q=1346676073


----------



## basefare (Sep 24, 2013)

Cops kill more people than the bad guys. I think most of them shouldn't be trusted with guns due to aggressive   personalities. I'm serious.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

Shooting the dog with a shotgun is beyond the pale. 
 But.  I'm taking the rest of it with a grain of salt due to the origin of the article.  The writer is coming from a crusading standpoint and while I by no means believe that all cops are St Francis I have to wonder how much smoke there was from the fire that originated the warrant.
 Would 2 pot plants in some innocent old granny's back yard constitute reason enough for an armed night raid??  Really?  'Even in America'?
 2 pot plants might be the story but maybe he was part of a bigger outfit, who knows?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think the video is able to be seen, but this happened near me, and it wasn't the first time the cops were shooting dogs for no good reason.  A Sharpei that was in a yard, just a regular pet, was shot in the face because the cop said he was barking at him...yes, a dog barking when men are busting into it's yard.   Luckily that dog survived, but needed surgeries to repair the facial damage.



> ANOTHER case where trigger happy cops not only killed an innocent dog that was just afraid after being tased twice, shot once, noosed, then shot again 4 more times until dead.  To make matters worse, these cops did not realize they were being video taped, and LIED in their press release saying that it was a Pit Bull and it was aggressive, they had to shoot....pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

Oooookaaayyyyyyyyy,  I see why the cops are seen in a lesser light than here.  



We have a few cowboys in the ranks but in the main they'd laugh at Belle going 'Rottweiler', not shoot her!

There have been very few incidents of dogs being shot in house raids, even big bad Bikie ones.  
The odd Pitbull has been shot with a pistol in situ but for damned good reason, usually because it's maimed or killed a toddler and is still in dangerous mode.  
Usually vicious ones are caught and impounded awaiting a ruling on their fate.  If it's the thumbsdown they're euthanased, not shot.   Life sure is more layback here.


----------



## Anne (Sep 24, 2013)

We're hearing more of this type of thing, and I really believe the police have changed a lot since we were younger.  Remember when they were our friends and always to be trusted to serve and protect us??  I've heard people say that LE would be the last ones they'd call, unless it was a life or death matter, and then they would hesitate.
I think their training is a lot different, and I've heard older members of law enforcement say the same.  Just part of the world we're living in these days, and it really does scare me sometimes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2013)

They shot a man through his window in his home because they thought he was holding a gun...it was a can of soda pop....paleeeese!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

At the risk of raising another issue, perhaps ours are still a little more layback because if they get a call out to a domestic they are trained to be cautious of, but not to expect, the protagonists to be armed?  
A savage dog is just a dog and they don't need to worry too much that the owner will open fire on them.  

Maybe it's the all round ramp-up of adrenalin that's causing the over-reactions, or maybe adrenalin junkies are drawn to the Police force?  Hell of a thing whatever the cause.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 24, 2013)

When we were growing up, mostly, at least in the smaller towns, like the one where I grew up, the police were known as part of the community, and they were our neighbors.
My parents knew most of the police force personally, especially since my mom had rentals, and sometimes there was reason for police to be involved. Our perception back then, was of the kindly policeman on the corner directing the lost little boy to his home or his parents.

I think it has only happened more recently that the law enforcement has become more aggressive in dealing with harmless citizens, like this elderly lady. 
I have read about a retarded boy, who was tasered because he wanted to see another movie at the theater, and of people being shot in their homes when the police broke into the wrong houses. 
And more and more, animals, even ones that are not vicious, and now even young children, are being targeted.

Some people are talking about our law enforcement being trained to use force against the American public, especially, should martial law be enforced for some reason. They are even being trained to shoot at targets with silhouettes of pregnant women, children, and the elderly.

http://youtu.be/8jxwqTecZgU


----------



## Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Shooting the dog seems to be SOP.  
    Yes it seems the writer has an agenda. 
    "Would 2 pot plants in some innocent old granny's back yard constitute reason enough for an armed night raid?? "  It does not seem to be uncommon.
     "2 pot plants might be the story but maybe he was part of a bigger outfit," or the wrong outfit.
     "who knows?"  I wish I did.


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> When we were growing up, mostly, at least in the smaller towns, like the one where I grew up, the police were known as part of the community, and they were our neighbors.
> My parents knew most of the police force personally, especially since my mom had rentals, and sometimes there was reason for police to be involved. Our perception back then, was of the kindly policeman on the corner directing the lost little boy to his home or his parents.
> 
> I think it has only happened more recently that the law enforcement has become more aggressive in dealing with harmless citizens, like this elderly lady.
> ...



       I have mixed feelings about this topic. I have what I feel is a comfortable relatioship with some of the local, county and state officer working this area. We have a few I would donate two cents to their welfare, but I feel I could stand by the others. I do have to admit I feel a little uncomfortable when I get into other areas, based on the behaviour I have seen from some of them.

        I sat in a cafe one time and listened to a group of officers, the tone of their conversation seemed to be "us against them".  I know they might deal with the worst of the worst but to listen to them you would think speeders and seat belt violators were violant offenders and the public was out to get them

         As for this incedent and others I suspect they may get blown out of proportion.
         As for the retarded boy in the theater.  Yes people reacted wrong. My question is why was he allowed to be out without proper supervision. Perhaps those intrusted with his safekeeping slipped up as well.


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

"Maybe it's the all round ramp-up of adrenalin that's causing the over-reactions, or maybe adrenalin junkies are drawn to the Police force? Hell of a thing whatever the cause"

        Di (if I may shorten your name) Maybe we are headed for H E double L in a handbasket and there is no turning back. 

        One thing that seems to exist in our country is a distrust if not downright hatered. It is a shame.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes it is Sid, and quite scary in many ways.  I think that may be the reason we're so attentive to what's happening over there  lately, we see the changes happening there, and the beginnings of them here,  and wonder where it's all going. 

 Changes everywhere really, worldwide.  The old balances of power and influence are shifting and we're all feeling a little vulnerable I think.  It's not a great way to live but it's one we'd better adapt to I think.  More people = more wars, more mass migrations of population, more stress on societal structures, gonna get ugly.  Makes you glad to be getting on a bit really.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 25, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Shooting the dog with a shotgun is beyond the pale.
> But.  I'm taking the rest of it with a grain of salt due to the origin of the article.  The writer is coming from a crusading standpoint and while I by no means believe that all cops are St Francis I have to wonder how much smoke there was from the fire that originated the warrant.
> Would 2 pot plants in some innocent old granny's back yard constitute reason enough for an armed night raid??  Really?  'Even in America'?
> 2 pot plants might be the story but maybe he was part of a bigger outfit, who knows?



I can not imagine just what part of this article that you are doubting, to "take with a grain of salt", Di ? 

Fact, the lady was 75 years old.
Fact, the lady had suffered 3 strokes, and had her knee replaced. She could barely hobble around.
Fact, the police threw her on the floor, kept her there at gunpoint.
Fact, the police shot her dog, and didn't even have the decency to put him out of his misery. He suffered and died slowly.
Fact, the police dragged the terror-stricken woman out of her house, locked her in a hot police car, and searched the house.
*
Fact, this elderly, disabled woman was completely innocent of ANY criminal act, and so was her dog.*
Regardless of the reason the police were there, there was no justification for this treatment of a helpless old lady and her pet dog.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2013)

Why do the police wear masks?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry Flowers, I see so many beat up stories on the 'net I take 'em all with a grain these days.  
I also tend to judge them by what would be likely here and I should know better by now I guess.  Maybe I don't want to believe that those stories really are true.  Gimme time, I'm learning.


----------



## TICA (Sep 25, 2013)

What ever happened to the gentleman police officers.  Andy Griffith - Where are you??????


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

" I can not imagine just what part of this article that you are doubting, to "take with a grain of salt", Di ?"

      Happyflowerlady, with all due respect what are the rest of the facts? We don't know do we?
      In fact I wonder if the writer wants us to know the rest of the facts.
      I have witnessed enough to believe this could and does happen.  I have also witnessed enough to believe the so called reporter of this incident has one purpose in mind and that is to put cops in a bad light.  Stories written with an attitude, as this one seems to have  (In my opinion), do NOTHING to help solve the problem of bad cops. 
       And yes I admit we do have bad cops.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 25, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Why do the police wear masks?



Warrigal, that is the other thing that upsets me about this whole episode.
 Police, in general, do not go around wearing a mask. 
I am assuming that it was a whole SWAT team breaking into that poor old lady's house. Since she didn't even know it was the police until they had dragged her out to lock her up in the police car, they must have looked like the hit men from hell to her.
We are seeing this happen, more and more here. Police are starting to look like Darth Vader, and not like the helpful neighborhood policeman. It is almost like they are being  in-humanized.

They now have started sending in teams like this, going house to house, and pounding on doors with drawn weapons, forcing people to allow house searches, because they are looking for an accused person. 
This happened last fall, when the LAPD was looking for a suspected criminal, and they had all kinds of the "letter agencies" there, going door to door, searching homes forcefully. They did the same thing this spring in Boston.
Not only that, but they have practice drills where the people think the police are shooting at someone, but they are not really after anyone.
We are seemingly being conditioned for this sort of police force now, and it is very scary, Warri.

video clip of one of the drills happening.
http://youtu.be/hLnE_Urm2vY


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Why do the police wear masks?



    Warrigal, more than likely they are undercover cops. In case you don't know what that is, they are "cops" in plain clothes that buy,and make deals to sell drugs, prostitutes and whatever to "catch the bad people" Some good some bad.
    Some of them are good others seem to use it as a license to do crime. Just let your imagination think about what that can lead to.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2013)

TICA said:


> What ever happened to the gentleman police officers.  Andy Griffith - Where are you??????



Maybe they should issue each cop one bullet like Barney had. Love that show.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 25, 2013)

Sid said:


> " I can not imagine just what part of this article that you are doubting, to "take with a grain of salt", Di ?"
> 
> Happyflowerlady, with all due respect what are the rest of the facts? We don't know do we?
> In fact I wonder if the writer wants us to know the rest of the facts.
> ...




Sid, it is true that we don't have all the facts in this story, and also probably true that the writer emphasized the facts that were important to him, which was the police brutality to a harmless elderly lady, and the senseless killing of her beloved dog.
The writer also put all the contact information in for people that he interviewed, so anyone could check out his story.

Much of our media is controlled by government , and owned by large corporations, so the news that comes over our TV stations is pretty much just what they want people to hear. I read some of the alternative news sites, because at least what I am reading is that persons perception, and not just what is sent out to the media to show us.

One of the most upsetting things to me, is the possibility that we are seeing actors, not actual events. The stories change over and over, as events unfold. 
Here is an example of the same actor being used as a witness for both the Boston bombing, the Watertown shooting, and the Newtown shooting. 
It all sure looks like the same woman to me in all three events. How likely is that ? 
Even if she happened to actually be in all three places, how likely would she be someone that CNN interviewed at each one ? 

http://youtu.be/HUyvyDX1dQw


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2013)

Some cops are heroes, JUST AS SOME REGULAR CIVILIANS ARE HEROS.  People need to stop putting cops on a pedestal all the time...it's a *JOB *people!!  Sure, there are some people who become cops because they truly want to help and protect the general public....BUT....there are many others who take on that job because they have personal "issues".  They want power, they want control, they want glory, they want to feel like a real man, they want to be a tough guy, they want to push people around and look for excuses to use their guns, tasers and nightsticks.

How many news stories have you heard over the years that are swept under the carpet by the powers that be, via the main stream media...too many!  There's cops that pull over women on desolate roads, just to abuse and rape them.  It's to the point that you not only have to ask a cop for his ID, so you can report him (if you are still alive) when he gets out of line...but it's recommended to drive to a public place with witnesses like a gas station if there's flashing lights behind you.

How many cops abuse their power?  Too many!  Remember the wall street protests, where they showed that cop spraying the eyes of protestors that were just sitting on the ground in a group.  He was using a can of mace (or pepper spray) that was bigger than the size you would use on a bear.  How many cops go overboard when they capture a criminal, although there is no threat to their safety.  They not only punch, kick, beat with nightsticks, tase, spray to excess, but for a simple crime (or traffic stop) there's 6 cop cars at the scene, so the others can pump themselves up and get in on the action.  If you don't think this stuff is going on, then your head is in the sand.

What happened to getting a search warrant, and only breaking in if the person does not permit the search of the home?  Just like the crap that went on in Boston, as long as the citizens allow it, the cops will run rampant.  These cops want a testosterone boost, without the expense of using hormone therapy...not all of them can be trusted to be sure.

And was all of that necessary for some pot plants, I don't care if it was an acre of them involved....with all the serious crimes going on out there, with kidnappings, rapes, murders, etc....seems they need to get their priorities straight.  Also, I think there's probably too many of them on the streets, not enough to do, we pay them to goof off all day, until they come across an opportunity to prove how manly they are.

I didn't always have this view of the police, I also was friendly with the neighborhood cops as a kid, and years ago looked at them in a different light.  But, I won't turn a blind eye to the realities of the police corruption going on in this day and age, disgusting.  Happyflowerlady, I agree with what you're saying, and needless to say, stories like this, which I hear too often, anger me to no end...this is America isn't it???


----------



## littleowl (Sep 25, 2013)

I do not believe this for one moment.
Especially the dog run around after being hit at close range with a shotgun.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 25, 2013)

"The cops don't need you and they expect the same." -- Mister Zimmerman


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> "The cops don't need you and they expect the same." -- Mister Zimmerman



Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues by BOB DYLAN



> When you're lost in the rain in Juarez
> And it's Eastertime too
> And your gravity fails
> And negativity don't pull you through,
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2013)

Since a few people have expressed scepticism about this report I did a bit of digging (I'm notorious for that particular irritating trait) and it would appear that there is another version of the tale.

http://www.waynetimes.com/columns/why-david-vara-is-full-of-crap

Apparently, it was a marihuana raid and the police seized over 100 plants. 
The family pet was a pit bull and the 75 year old had a pistol licence and a pistol with her in the room.
To me, this shines a totally different light on the situation and things start to make more sense.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks (for once 

) for researching that Warri, because basically I guess I just didn't want to believe it was getting that bad.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 25, 2013)

It is standard practice here for the newspapers to fall in line with the official story, regardless of how warped it may be. The town of Newtown did the same thing after the shooting there.
Despite the fact that their stories were pathetic lies, they refused to let other reporters see any of the records.
They reported first that the shooter was buzzed into the school, came into the office, and talked with people there.
Then they changed that to the story that he shot his way in, and the principal confronted the shooters in the hall. They printed a statement from the principal telling about the incident , and then later reported that the. Principal was the first person shot.
They said that Nancy Lanza was a teacher there, and was shot in the school. They even had a witness,who verified that she had worked with Nancy there, and she was a wonderful teacher. Of course, none of this was true, but they still defended the official story.

If there were well over 50 people from this little town calling on to question what happened on the raid, and wanting to see justice done for the little Grandma, then I think that even though one story was slanted towards defending her, the other version, was definitely slanted towards the police. 
The thing is, Warrigal. Things here are often not what they appear to be, especially on the official story lines. Almost all of our news outlets are owned by a few mega corporations, and they tell the local papers what to report. 
We often hear the same things, exactly word for word, from the different stations.

Here is a list of the major corporations, and the smaller ones that they own. Most of our local papers have either folded, or been bought out by the large corporations. It is not like reporting used to be, where the reporters really found news and reported it.
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-6-corporations-control-90-of-the-media-in-america-2012-6


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_ My late husband was a Policeman and very proud of his job, admittedly he worked in Australia  but it upsets me to hear people talk about Police like they do, they have a damn hard job and it makes it near on impossible when the media hype up all the stories to make it appear that all Police are bullies and corrupt,the media have a lot to answer for, all to get a story.
                       While i admit there are some corrupt Police but the way people are talking it's all Police, come on could you do a better job every day your life is on the line, they go to a job not knowing what they will find or if they will get out alive,they are exposed to the most ghastly murder scenes, they risk their own lives to save people and all they get is disrespect from most of the public.
              I have seen my husband in tears while saying all i want to do is save lives,he enjoyed his job but found it hard as they would arrest the criminals all for the Judges to set them free to commit the same offences over & over.
                  Gone are the days when Police were looked up to and their job was respected, i would like you to walk a mile in their shoes, and see how you would handle it.
                So before you abuse the Police i would blame the media first as they have to sell their papers and will write anything for a big sale, i was always taught to believe only half of what they wrote and that was back in the 1950's so it is so much worse now. _


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Since a few people have expressed scepticism about this report I did a bit of digging (I'm notorious for that particular irritating trait) and it would appear that there is another version of the tale.
> 
> http://www.waynetimes.com/columns/why-david-vara-is-full-of-crap
> 
> ...



     Warrigal, In my opinion, your article refers to another news commentary showing an agenda. The article you refered to seems to have the goal of making another writer look bad. 
     In my opinion both articles seem to have the intent of stirring up dislike, distrust if not outright hatred.
     To me this article while shining the light at a different angle does not make more sense it only stirs the pot. To be honest this article seem to support your preconcieved ideas of what things should be. Please note, I am making a statement based on my understanding of your replies I have read on this forum. This is all I know about you. I do not mean to judge, pardon me please if I seem to do so.
      Now I admit, based on some of my experience, I had a different preconcieved idea and that influenced my thinking about and more willing than you to accept the first report. No doubt my doubts about, the article, you refer to are because of those preconcieved ideas of mine.
      If things work I am going to refer to a report on the same situation. I believe you will notice a sharp difference between the two.    I believe this one to be an example of what news reports should be like.

http://www.waynepost.com/x173945462/Growing-operation-leads-to-family-arrest?img=1


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

".....was always taught to believe only half of what they wrote...."


    Jillaroo, I was taught, to believe nothing I hear or read and only half of what I see. 
    I hope my participation in this thread I have said nothing to show disrespect for your late husband or your memories of him.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2013)

HappyFlowerLady said:
			
		

> It is standard practice here for the newspapers to fall in line with the official story, regardless of how warped it may be.


I have yet to find any reference to this incident in any of the mainstream media. 
So far all we have is two very localised and partisan accounts. 
Perhaps reality lies somewhere in between?


			
				Sid said:
			
		

> To be honest this article seem to support your preconcieved ideas of what things should be.


If I had chosen this one article from a range of opinions then you could be justified in coming to this conclusion. 
However, this is all that I was able to find other than many repetitions of the original article.

To explain my thinking further.

You'll remember that I queried why the police would be wearing masks. That seemed to me very odd.
It was suggested that they might have been some sort of SWAT team or undercover.
That doesn't make sense to me either. 
As far as I know SWAT teams are clearly identifiable by their clothing and undercover police don't go on raids.
These elements don't fit together in any sensible way in my mind.

I often think of Judge Judy's saying that when a story doesn't make sense it is probably not true.
To me the original story didn't make sense and I began to question it's veracity.
Some more research coming up soon.

Collecting some references : 
http://rochester.ynn.com/content/news/602836/arrests-announced-in-wayne-county-marijuana-bust/

Here's another by Davy V suggesting a reason why the police were targeting the Loquestros. 
I find little sense in this story either.



> And now, even more disturbing details are coming out indicating that Macedon, NY Police Chief John P. Colella may have sent his WayneNET task force to break down the 75 year old Loquasto’s front door, terrorize her and execute her dog as retaliation over the Loquastos complaints over the Macedon Police department’s investigation, or lack thereof, of the death of Phyllis Loquasto’s grandaughter, Chelsea Lynn Bulman.



Full blog here: http://www.copblock.org/20852/wayne...d-grandmothers-dog-may-have-been-retaliation/

Another by Davy V in which he states that "no arrests were made". This is in direct contradiction to the first link in this post where two males have been arrested and sent to prison.
http://gangstersinblue.org/2012/09/page/9/

I'm thinking that Davy V has an axe to grind and anything he says needs to be independently verified before I would place much weight on it.
I welcome anyone with first hand experience of this sort of police action coming forward to set me straight.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _ My late husband was a Policeman and very proud of his job, admittedly he worked in Australia  but it upsets me to hear people talk about Police like they do, they have a damn hard job and it makes it near on impossible when the media hype up all the stories to make it appear that all Police are bullies and corrupt,the media have a lot to answer for, all to get a story.
> While i admit there are some corrupt Police but the way people are talking it's all Police, come on could you do a better job every day your life is on the line, they go to a job not knowing what they will find or if they will get out alive,they are exposed to the most ghastly murder scenes, they risk their own lives to save people and all they get is disrespect from most of the public.
> I have seen my husband in tears while saying all i want to do is save lives,he enjoyed his job but found it hard as they would arrest the criminals all for the Judges to set them free to commit the same offences over & over.
> Gone are the days when Police were looked up to and their job was respected, i would like you to walk a mile in their shoes, and see how you would handle it.
> So before you abuse the Police i would blame the media first as they have to sell their papers and will write anything for a big sale, i was always taught to believe only half of what they wrote and that was back in the 1950's so it is so much worse now. _



They have a very tough job none of us want to do and most are quiet heroes.  But, it only takes one (and there are way too many) bad cop to paint them all dirty.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Great post, Jillaroo  ! Even though I have pretty much been arguing against any kind of police brutality, I think that there are many many truly dedicated policemen. 
As I said earlier, I grew up in the time when we all looked up to a police officer as a community hero. My folks were personal friends with most of the local police officers, and since my dad worked for the REA, he also knew and worked hand in hand with law enforcement. 
My oldest son was a deputy with his county for many years, prior to a bad motorcycle accident, and he still is a reserve deputy, and also works with the local search and rescue, and ham radio team.
My daughter retired out of the military, and still works with contractors for them.
I was a reserve deputy years back, and didn't carry a gun, but helped in Dispatch, and working at county fairs and such where they just needed extra patrol.
So, I meant no offense to your departed husband either. Law enforcement have a hard and thankless job, and most are there because they want to make a difference.
However, like other occupations, there are people that should not be working those jobs, and abuse their power.
In this case, it was not the actual police that created the problem at the start. They were following orders, however, it seems like they went overboard with reacting, and certainly could have made better decisions.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 27, 2013)

This article highlights just how dangerous it can be to be a policemen.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/09/2...y-into-apartment-where-woman/?intcmp=obinsite


----------

